# starting new 29 gallon



## lizardsbabygirl (Jun 23, 2009)

So I have read A LOT! I have found out I will have a nano tank It is 29 gallon. I know to get about 40 lbs. sand and 70 lbs. rock right? Now about skimmers and such what do I need? I have read a bit about different things. Of course the lfs says to use a hang on from a fresh water...lol I know this is a big no no. Sometimes I wonder if these people have any knowlege, They also told me I only need 30 lbs. sand and rock. So to get this started and get this cycled can someone help? I have all kinds of different power heads that I have aquired with tanks I have bought but have no clue on them either. I know you all have to post this stuff over and over, I searched and a millon plus threads showed up..... :-D


----------



## jwalker314 (Jul 27, 2009)

As far as skimmers go, it is always best to use one that is rated for a larger tank than what you have. Any plans to add a sump or refugium? because some skimmers need to be submersed in the water. They do make hang on protein skimmers, i dont know what would be best for that size tank (i might be setting up one that size too, so any recomendations from others would be apperciated) it is recommened you either have 4-5" of sand or 1"(or none) so about 40lbs of sand sounds about right to me. Looking forward to seeing some pictures of this build from start to finish.


----------



## aquakid (Jun 22, 2008)

I think the prism skimmer would do best with your tank setup


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

ive heard the prism skimmers arnt up to par and your better off saving your money.

is this tank going to have a sump or no? if it is going to have a sump, this makes for a great place to put a skimmer and one that will actually do something of benefit too. im not a fan of any of the hang on skimmers but if i had to pick one it would prob. be the aqua-c. 
a tank of this size can be run without a skimmer AS LONG AS water changes are taken care of, feeding is done properly, carbon is being run and changed requently and your tank isnt overstocked.


----------



## lizardsbabygirl (Jun 23, 2009)

As for a sump, do you really need one on a 29 gallon? I figured It would just be to much but then I may be wrong. This will be my first s/w set up so I'm not sure, what do you think?


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

onefish2fish said:


> ive heard the prism skimmers arnt up to par and your better off saving your money.


OF2F has probably heard this from me, as well as others. The Prism is a piece of junk. First hand experience. The SeaClone is far better for a cheaper price, and it leaves a lot to be desired.

I do think 70 pounds of rock is probably excessive. You will generally need anywhere from 1 to 2 pounds per gallon, depending on the density of the rock. Some rock is more porous, and of larger size for its weight.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

it might be a smart idea to search for a local reefing club in your area.


----------



## lizardsbabygirl (Jun 23, 2009)

I did the local thing and it was a dud to say the least. When I put in reefing and the city it comes up with petland lol!!! So psafur 70 is to much right? so say 60 lol it was Cheap! 70 for $75


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

There is nothing wrong with 70 pounds of rock, especially at such a great price. Just make certain that you have adequate water flow moving around the rock so that detritus does not settle in areas of low water flow. 

You also want to minimize the rock/sand contact areas. In other words, don't set the large flat rocks directly on top of the sand, essentially cutting off all circulation over the sand area. Instead use these type of rocks as shelves upon which to build your reef, using smaller rocks as the feet of the rock formation.


----------

